# CA3130



## Fantasma (Feb 14, 2006)

Alguien sabe de algun reemplazo o equivalente del integrado CA3130. En la tienda de electronica me dicen que es antiguo y que no lo tienen

GRACIAS


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

... me dice un colega que un CA3130A serviria ... pero no tengo idea de este ... consulta primero ... igualmente, creo que es igual de viejo casi ...


----------

